# Magic Detail • Focus RS MP350 • Minor Correction & CQuartz Finest



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all,

Recently had a string of Focus RS' to do here at Magic Detail..



The car featured in this thread came to me after receiving a recommendation by Collins Performance, which is an honour to be recommended by such RS tuning legends :thumb: This particular example is a Mountune Performance MP350 model, which was a warranty approved dealer fitted option (or standalone tuning kit), and ups the power to around 350hp, which arguably makes the already awesome Focus RS the car Ford should have done. 

Here's the car on arrival and during some defect spotting..















Didn't take so many during photo's as I only completed this car at weekend (hence missing Waxstock ), during the heatwave!! so I was keen to get the car indoors asap to stop panel temperatures from becoming unworkable. I can assure you all the usual pre-wash, followed by 2x bucket wash and 3 stage decontamination process was carried out prior to any machine work :thumb:



The paintwork was treated to a 2 stage minor correction with a view of removing as many defects as possible and return gloss to the paint. You can see here a 50/50 after the cutting phase - the paint on the r/h/s despite showing damage is showing more depth of colour don't you think?



At this point I took the car outside to check in sunlight, and see how the single stage looked..



I'm sure you will agree that this is entirely acceptable, but with a refining stage afterwards it could be made to look much sharper and with more colour depth. Pay particular attention to the sharpness (or lack of) around the sunlight flares.

The second day of this detail was to spend the morning refining the paintwork, and then to apply CQuartz Finest, DLUX, and the finishing touches to everything else.





Notice here now that the sunlight flare is much sharper? and a secondary RS lurking in the background 



And here is the finished article..















Don't forget to follow our work on Facebook to keep up to date with our daily goings on @ Magic Detail.

Thanks for looking, and as always, any questions or comments are welcome.

Matt.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Bandwidth problem resolved, you should be able to see the images - sorry about that guys!


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

looking lovely.
seen this on focusrsoc the other day.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice looking beast:thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely work on a lovely car!!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great result mate ! Love that ride .


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Good job mate, looks great


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Ive just made a mess of myself!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh wow - what a machine and what a great job you've done on it - superb!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

lovely job on a lovely car!!!! Every car I've seen sealed with CQuartz I've loved the look of!


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

That looks fantastic- you're getting quite the regular with Focus RS' huh?!

Top work. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who has commented so far 



123HJMS said:


> lovely job on a lovely car!!!! Every car I've seen sealed with CQuartz I've loved the look of!


Plenty more to post up when I have more time, including a Harley Davidson Fat Boy and Ducati Diavel!!



CarPro.UK said:


> That looks fantastic- you're getting quite the regular with Focus RS' huh?!
> 
> Top work. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy, your comments are appreciated. I have done a few now 

Looks like I received a great review over on the owners club forum too..

_"I am absolutely delighted with the results and the work done by Matt. I have never seen the flake sparkle so much, it looks great.

Having the CQuartz Finest on it will make life much easier when I clean the car in the future and give more protection than a wax. Bonus!!

Whether its detailing, correction work, inside, outside or under bonnet, I cannot recommend Matt/Magic Detail highly enough. He is a detailing guru and a top bloke.

I will certainly be using Matt again in the future."_


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

These are awesome machines!

Look ace well done!


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

well done, looks stunning!!! i take it you started early in morning before the sun rose above you? it was an absolute scorcher that day


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, early start so I got indoors before panel temps were unworkable. Was done over 2 days, 2 stage polish - rarely do single day jobs nowadays unless it's a maintenance job. You can see for yourself that a single stage is enough to eliminate the swirls and leave a ready-to-wax finish after day 1, but at the sacrifice of gloss.


----------



## Advocate (Jul 8, 2013)

:argie: got to be my favourite colour


----------



## DJ Keen (Aug 18, 2007)

How in the hell did you get the exhaust pipes so clean?


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Have to say thats the one thing I miss with my FW RS.....being able to add that amount of depth and gloss 

Superb work on a well sorted RS


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

DJ Keen said:


> How in the hell did you get the exhaust pipes so clean?


That'll be my handy work plus the Britemax Easy Cut and Final shine... aka the metal twins!! :thumb:

Thanks for the additional comments guys, bit of an old thread but always nice to see the appreciation of you enthusiasts


----------

